# Alternative to Champion Pet Foods products?



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

So since I'm back under my moms roof and she despises raw (My whole family does, no matter how many facts I throw at them, no matter how good my dogs look. We are German *read: very stubborn* lol) so I'm back to feeding mostly kibble for a while. Well, Champion Pet Food sent my local dog food store an email about a week ago stating that they were required to sell all Champion foods they carried at the companies price ($10 more per bag!) so they have closed out on Champion products. What is a comparable alternative at a semi-decent price? I do not want to go anywhere else, this store is a local business that only sells good kibble, raw and about 60% of the treats and toys are made within a 25 mile radius of town in someones house. 

Also, neither have any allergies to proteins, but are not fond of foods with lots of fish (some is usually ok)


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I really like the Canidae Pure grain free recipes. They're made in their own factory now so I would feed it now. I wasn't going to before because it was made by Diamond. I really like the PureElements recipe.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you considered ordering? I have quite a few friends that order from Mr.Chwey. 

Their prices seem to be lower than any pet store I've ever been in by almost 15-20$. They also offer next 1-2 day delivery for free on orders over $49.

They have all orijen varieties (adult, 6 fish, regional red) Ranging from $67.99(adult) $79.99(6fish) $86.99(regional red) all for 29.7lb bags
Orijen - Free Shipping at MrChewy.com

A bit cheaper, Evo is also available. 
Dog Food - EVO - Free shipping at MrChewy.com
$61.99-$67.99 for 28.6lb bags

Hope this helps. Sorry you have to stop raw :/ Thats a bummer, but I'd rather be able to keep my dogs and feed them kibble if need be than not have them at all.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I recommend Fromm's Grain Free Line or Petcurean Products such as Go or Now which is grain free.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Horizon Legacy, EVO, Instinct are all good foods.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Fromm, Wellness...another one I like the looks of that I've never tried is Nature's Logic.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

So it looks like the store carries or can get almost every one of these  Off to go get some samples! Thanks everyone


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

if you want to continue to feed Champion, order. Beside the mr chewy, look at PetFlow | Get Started, Wag.com: Best Supplies For Dogs, Cats, Beloved Pets - Free Shipping and Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

horizon legacy is very similar to acana in composition, but they use peas instead of potatoes as a binder (which is actually better due to lower glycemic index)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

oh and Canidae has not yet built their own food plant so they are not yet making their own.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> if you want to continue to feed Champion, order. Beside the mr chewy, look at PetFlow | Get Started, Wag.com: Best Supplies For Dogs, Cats, Beloved Pets - Free Shipping and Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com


I want to continue shopping at the local place, that's why I'm looking for alternatives


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Horizon Legacy and Fromm are 2 I really like


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> oh and Canidae has not yet built their own food plant so they are not yet making their own.


Canidae bought an existing manufacturing plant in Brownwood, Texas and remodeled it. The plant is now called Ethos Pet Nutrition. I believe they have now started producing at least some of their formulas.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Canidae bought an existing manufacturing plant in Brownwood, Texas and remodeled it. The plant is now called Ethos Pet Nutrition. I believe they have now started producing at least some of their formulas.


Hmm, I called Canidae awhile back, the person I talked to told me they were building. Maybe she said rebuilding and I misunderstood. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## destroythebrain (Jul 9, 2012)

First Mate and Go! foods are Canadian, often grain-free, and have no fillers. FirstMate in particular is not expensive.


----------

